# Chromium

## rope-walker

Проблемы с Chromium.

Иногда вместо пробелов отображается квадратик, как-будто символ не известен. Кодировка обычно UTF-8.

Кто-нибудь сталкивался? И как решили?

Кодировка системы UTF-8.

Пакет 

www-client/chromium-4.0.222.6_p28888

x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.5

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

dreamer@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Oct 2009 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="ru en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## vitroot

Сколько хром не ставил - с подобным не сталкивался.

А скриншот можно?

----------

## unax

 *rope-walker wrote:*   

> Проблемы с Chromium.

 

А что за версия?

----------

## Azik

Эээ? Снова заговор квадратиков?  :Smile: 

Скорее всего в используемых шрифтах нет глифа неразрывного проблела, которым злоупотребили создатели сайта. Я решал проблему сменой шрифтов на более правильные - dejavu например.

----------

